# Investment Property For Sale – Nevis (ST.KITTS & NEVIS) WEST INDIES



## Ian L (Nov 25, 2015)

Well maintained, large detached 2 storey investment property built on a .28 acre lot of land. 

Each floor has an independent spacious apartment with modern furnishings, 2 double bedrooms (with A/C) and 2 bathrooms open plan lounge, kitchen, dining. Screened verandas and cooling sea breezes. First floor boasts stunning panoramic uninterrupted sea views and over to St Kitts (partial views from ground floor). Plunge pool. Garden. Situated in an area popular for rentals. Ideal for owner occupation. 

Currently fully occupied by 4 tenants giving 2640 USD per mth. Outgoings including maintenance; 560 USD per month which can be significantly reduced by personal owner input.

House area of 2,500 + / - sq.ft Concrete block construction, external wood cladding top half of building. Included - all furniture and furnishings, 6 TVs, white goods, electronic security/hurricane shutters, external security cameras and fully automatic back up generator.
Owner in late 60’s UK Citizen, retired, seeking offers, Guide price 450,000 USD (599,786 CAD as at 25 Nov 2015).

Visit our website for prospective tenants: 
nevis-accommodation.com

for images: Properties For Rent: “Kamina”.


Email: [email protected] / Tel: +44 7583 567 880


----------

